# 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

You are only allowed to post about about 2.5 drivetrain issues. 
I will show a format on my example.
2006 JETTA 2.5 5spd pk. 1
Bought new in May of 06.
Current mileage 67500
1. Clutch toasted @ 27k
2. Differential/Transmission failure @ 54k
3. Wheel Bearing @ 62k
4. Throw out bearing is making some noise


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (EUROBORA8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROBORA8V* »_
Current mileage 67500
*1. Clutch toasted @ 27k*
2. Differential/Transmission failure @ 54k
3. Wheel Bearing @ 62k
*4. Throw out bearing is making some noise







*


The issue I'm having with my current driver is that I keep the clutch pedal in longer (throw out bearing is working) due to the slow RPM drop. I'm also using the clutch to slow the engine down for the next gear. There is a stupendous amount of clutch wear you need to exhibit to shift this thing at a remotely efficient pace. If I drive without using the clutch to slow the engine down, each up shift takes 2-3 seconds! Not to mention the synchro's are complete garbage!
2.5L Rabbit, no transmissions problems, just a hassle to drive normally.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (EUROBORA8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROBORA8V* »_You are only allowed to post about about 2.5 drivetrain issues. 
I will show a format on my example.
2006 JETTA 2.5 5spd pk. 1
Bought new in May of 06.
Current mileage 67500
1. Clutch toasted @ 27k
2. Differential/Transmission failure @ 54k
3. Wheel Bearing @ 62k
4. Throw out bearing is making some noise










2007 Rabbit 5spd
Bought new in Dec 06
Current Mileage 20,xxx
1. Blown diff at 800 miles, New trans and clutch
2. Blown diff at 14k, New trans
3. Broken axle at 15k, Rebuilt 
4. Broken axle at 15k, bought new axle and no problems so far


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (MattWayMK5)*

2007 VW Rabbit 5spd
Bought new December 06
Currently 36,XXX Miles
1. Blown 1st gear 20k miles
2-5. Bad CV's 22k-32k miles (my issue)
I want to do a 6 speed swap like whoa.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_
I want to do a 6 speed swap like whoa.









You and I both, lets get someone to do a sick price on a group buy haha


----------



## peachypotpies (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (Lower it!!)*

Damn. I'm getting close to where you guys started to get problems. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
You and I both, lets get someone to do a sick price on a group buy haha

I am in. Is it possible? Would a GTI tranny bolt on?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

24k and not a single problem.
Haven't even had a bulb burn out yet.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (EUROBORA8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROBORA8V* »_
I am in. Is it possible? Would a GTI tranny bolt on?

Yea but you would need new axles and shift linkage and hubs possibly not sure on the hubs


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

i have an 08 with 24K and ive had nothing but love.


----------



## fidelcastrol (Apr 1, 2008)

I mentioned to a dealer mechanic about that rev hang between shifts and how that will cause premature driveline failure. I got the usual bs about how it's minimal and that the rev hang actually reduces emissions and can't be stopped with perhaps a reflash. That's one thing I absolutely hate about the mkv.


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

WTF?..
'07 Rabbit, bought new
50,000km = no issues with anything.
*knock on wood*


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (fidelcastrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fidelcastrol* »_I mentioned to a dealer mechanic about that rev hang between shifts and how that will cause premature driveline failure. I got the usual bs about how it's minimal and that the rev hang actually reduces emissions and can't be stopped with perhaps a reflash. That's one thing I absolutely hate about the mkv.

I rev match every time i downshift because of this


----------



## AfterAfx (Jul 18, 2008)

I got an 08 with almost 12K miles and no sign of problems except when I shift from 1st to 2nd its gets rough sometimes.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

In addition to detailing the problem it would be helpful to have information on how the car was driven - e.g. I drove the crap out of it all the time, etc.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

Drivin any car like a race car (except a super hi performance one that was designed to handle racing abuse..no expense spared..ie over engineered to the hilt) will cause premature failures. I once bought a car with about 27K miles on it..clutch was absolute toast..lady said her mechanic said "all these foreign cars lose a clutch every 25K miles or so"...I didn't have the heart to tell her it was that she didn't know how to drive stick shift and that I had a similar car out front with almost 100K miles on the original clutch. WOT shifts, side steppin the clutch makes for fun noise and impresses..some..of the ladies...but if you're gonna play..you gotta pay...you're gonna blow thru clutches and syncros in the tranny like mad and neither are cheap to replace!
My VW experience:
81 Rabbit...130K miles no drive train problems
87 Rocco 16V..clutch was shot when I bought it at around 50K miles..installed new clutch..worked fine when I sold it at 160K miles
96 Golf...128K miles on original clutch worked perfectly when sold
00 Passat...80K miles on original clutch workin fine
I drive quick..but smooth and I don't expect any problems outa the Rabbit..at 9K miles so far.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I personally drive with enthuziasm. Nothing hardcore though.
Changed the wheel bearing yesterday. Forgot to take pics. Had to drill out 2 out of 4 bolts that mount the hub to the strut assembly. Only 2 AUDI dealers locally had those bolts in stock. Total of 6 dealers in U.S. had them on their shelves.
Bearing disintegrated in half. One half came off with the rotors. Cleaned out rust and corrosion. Going to paing my rotor hats next weekend. Where did i find rust in SoCal?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

got some bad drivers around here


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

it has nothing to do with bad driving, the rev hang causes premature clutch failure period
holding in the clutch longer to let the revs fall, it's getting worn
letting the clutch out normally and just ignoring the rev hang, its eating the engine speed like your dropping the clutch out in first gear
expect to see many more posts about drive train failures


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_it has nothing to do with bad driving, the rev hang causes premature clutch failure period
holding in the clutch longer to let the revs fall, it's getting worn


 Im thinkin you have that all wrong!







Holding the clutch depressed isn't what wears out a clutch..it may lead to premature throw out bearing failure, but the little time you're talkin about isn't gonna impact bearing life all that much...sittin at lites with the clutch in will wear it way more. What causes "premature clutch failure"..."burned out clutch", "fried clutch lining (disc)" etc. is repeated super aggressive 1st gear starts and WOT up shifts between gears...when you goose the gas and rev to 3-4K on a standing still launch, the clutch has gotta slip like mad to get the car from a dead stop up to match the engine speed...when the clutch is a slippin the lining is a wearing







..and heatin up too..smell that lining burn!







That heat can anneal the presssure plate springs and they lose some tension...that caluses the clutch to slip even more under heavy power loads and that wears linining even more....see where this vicious cycle is goin?...To the shop for a new clutch at 15, 20, 25K miles!










_Modified by spitpilot at 5:23 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Where did you find rust in SoCAl? There a big body of water right there - and the trade winds are coming from that direction -big time.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (EUROBORA8V)*

I've owned my 08' since March, and the only issue I've had was the rear pads and rotors done at 12k. My dealership replaced them for free, but I am worried it will happen again. They said it was the hand brake cable.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (2ohgti)*

46k miles on my '06 Jetta 2.5/5spd and zero drivetrain issues. Original clutch, trans and brakes. 
Do not drive my car grannylike.


----------



## jayman080 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (pezzy84)*

2008 18000 miles
syncros suck have to play around with third to get into gear sometimes, reverse grinds, have to slip clutch to shift fast, suspension creeks over speed bumps, clutch catches too low. And vw says the car is operating under normal operating conditions and that there is no metal shaving in the tranny fluid but ill put money that they didnt even check the tranny oil
and thats just the transmission...lol... why do we put up with it


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 DRIVETRAIN PROBLEMS REGISTRY (jayman080)*

Sucks for you guys, 60k on it with zero problems and I beat the car pretty hard.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

2007 Rabbit 15k no problems


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (VeeeDubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeeDubn* »_i have an 08 with 24K and ive had nothing but love.

x2...I'm just under 20K miles








- Jeremy.


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

2007 Rabbit
2nd and 5th gear syncros went at like 24,000km (15,000 miles)
Fixed under warrenty


----------

